

Ask HN: Does anyone know if demonoid users will be targeted? - benblodgett

Following the recent raids and arrests of demonoid related assets, I am curious if anyone has heard whether or not users will be pursued?
======
trueneverland
I would imagine it would be incredibly difficult to prosecute millions of
users who frequent the site. No one can probably definitively answer your
question with certainty but most likely majority of the users probably won't
be affected. Of course I'm also taking a wild assumption here. Only time will
tell whether or not anything will happen.

